# Xbox 360: Any help in reguards to HDTV settings?



## RAMP4NCY (Jun 7, 2009)

H'okay. So. I recently decided to "upgrade" to HDTV, since my TV has always supported it. It does make things look better, except for when I play Halo 3, everything looks super jagged at a distance, and looses the ascetics. Most other games look fine in HD, but I don't know what setting to put my TV on to fix it. I tried going back to Standard def, but the picture just becomes blurry as hell. Any help on this subject would really be appreciated.

P.S.: My TV is a Westinghouse SK-19H210S (If that even means anything. ) And it can support All of the HD settings Xbox can offer. That is 480 P, 720P, 1080i, and 1080p. 480 makes everything blurry as well, 720 and 1080i work alright, but, again, they both make Halo 3 look really jagged. I've also fidgeted with the sharpness on my TV. It hasn't helped dramatically.

P.S.S: The sound that comes through isn't as clear as it came through in Standard def. I think I'd rather set it back to standard def, but, yeah....The little problem a paragraph or so back...


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Well it seems to be that halo suffers from no anti aliasing. So unfortunately you gonna see jaggies at any resolution.


----------



## RAMP4NCY (Jun 7, 2009)

RAMP4NCY said:


> H'okay. So. I recently decided to "upgrade" to HDTV, since my TV has always supported it. It does make things look better, except for when I play Halo 3, everything looks super jagged at a distance, and looses the ascetics. Most other games look fine in HD, but I don't know what setting to put my TV on to fix it. I tried going back to Standard def, but the picture just becomes blurry as hell. Any help on this subject would really be appreciated.
> 
> P.S.: My TV is a Westinghouse SK-19H210S (If that even means anything. ) And it can support All of the HD settings Xbox can offer. That is 480 P, 720P, 1080i, and 1080p. 480 makes everything blurry as well, 720 and 1080i work alright, but, again, they both make Halo 3 look really jagged. I've also fidgeted with the sharpness on my TV. It hasn't helped dramatically.
> 
> P.S.S: The sound that comes through isn't as clear as it came through in Standard def. I think I'd rather set it back to standard def, but, yeah....The little problem a paragraph or so back...


P.S.S.S: I just found out that Halo 3 doesn't support Hi-def. So now my concern is just getting back to Standard Def, or what I can do to get Halo 3 to look good with hi-def on.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

RAMP4NCY said:


> P.S.S.S: I just found out that Halo 3 doesn't support Hi-def. So now my concern is just getting back to Standard Def, or what I can do to get Halo 3 to look good with hi-def on.


I forgot to mention this but halo runs at a max resolution of 640p. just stick with 720p and you'll do fine.


----------

